# Phoenix ILC130ETH + 32fach DO



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
sitze gerade an der konfiguration eines neuen ILC Controller Typ 130 ETH.
Für mein Projekt brauche ich viele Ausgänge deshalb hab ich mir den IB IL DO32/HD-PAC geleistet. Leider bekomme ich sobald ich den DO in den Bus schalte einen Busfehler.
Geht der DO32 mit dem kleinen Controller nicht, oder was muss ich beachten?

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo Roman,
also mit den ILC und Inlineklemmen kann man is zu 4096 DI \ DO fahren 
Ich denke das Du den Bus nicht parametriert hast...

In den Quickstart Tutorials von der ILC150 ist es sehr gut beschrieben wie man den Bus parametriert und Variablen zuordnet.

Gerne auch direkt sh(at)fbslentz.de


----------



## Gucky_av (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo
Menü Ansicht
Angeschlossener Bus
Online gehen
Bus einlesen ( Ip erscheint )
Controller Rechte Maus Anklicken
Teilnehmer mit Beschreibung übernehmen
Fenster schließen
Porjekt gesamt komperlieren
Übertragen
Cpu Kaltstart
Baugruppen LED muss auf Dauerlicht gehen


----------



## Gucky_av (4 Mai 2011)

vergessen
ILC 130 kann keinen Fernbus nur Lokalbus


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Kein Fernbus, hängt ganz normal am Controller.
Sobald das Modul steckt und ich inline gehe ist die ILC rot hinterlegt und alle Geräte sind weg. Habs schon ohne getestet da funktioniert alles.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

*busconfig*

hallo Roland
Die SPS muss seine Interbusteilnehmer Kennen daher muss die buskonfig auch angepasst werden...
Hängen schon verbraucher am IL ?


----------



## Gucky_av (4 Mai 2011)

Angschlossener Bus Online zeigt = ?
Konfigurationsrahmen löschen vorher ?


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Also 
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/ph...&from=eshop&f=me_doku/redak/um/7533_de_02.pdf

Da steht es beschrieben anhand einer Analogklemmen 

es grüsst Sebastian


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Hab noch nix angeschlossen.
Habe gerade noch mal alles mit Reset und Power OFF /ON zurückgesetzt.
Im Rohzustand ist kein fehler angezeigt. 
Dann habe ich die IP über den Boot-Server laden lassen jetzt ist der Fehler sofort wieder da. Nehme ich den Controller raus ist er weg!

????


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Das Handbuch hab ich auch irgendwo.
Mit den normalen AI und AO´s die ich noch auf der Baugruppe habe gehts auch wunderbar. Sobald der 32DO im Bus hängt ist der Fehler da und ich seh bei Angeschlossener BUS gar nix mehr. 

ISt eigentlich auch nicht die erste ILC die ich programmiere.


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot um zu gucken welcher Fehler dort ist.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

ahhhh 
Jetzt wird es klar  dafür musste ich auch mit pc telen ! 
Stecke die DO direkt hinter die steuerung ! Dann klappts


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Also noch genauer 

Erst DI ILs dann DO ILs und danach Analoge ILs.


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Ah wieder was gelernt. Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, halte sowieso immer diese Reihenfolge ein.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

leider hält die docu solche infos zurück btw gut versteckt damit man besser suchen lernt  
Ich lerne auch tägl. Dazu und quaele den support wenn nötig
Ich finde die IlCs klasse ...


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Und wo stehts (Seite??), will nicht suchen lernen .


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Das hab ich auch so gemacht. Leider ohne erfolg. War auch meine Erste Konfiguration. Hab eigentlich nur den DO32 eine AI4 einen AO1.
 Wie bekomm ich eigentlich hier nen Screenshot rein?


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Siehe Anhang.
Button drücken, dann Durchsuchen und Hochladen


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

OK! Ich hatte die kleine Ansicht!
Hier der Fehler!


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

OK das tut mir leid idazu kann ich nichts mehr sagen ...
KennstDu Teamviewer ?
Vll können wir das gemeinsam kurz versuchen


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Kannst du mal bitte auf Ansicht -> Angeschlossener Bus gehen. Und dann Rechtsklick auf dein ILC und Konfig-Rahmen neu erzeugen machen.


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Geht nicht weil ich sobald ich online gehe sofort den Fehler bekomme.
Das wollte ich auch schon probieren.
Hab gerade noch mal einen Blick auf den Controller geworfen. Der hat die FW 3.70. 
In meiner Auswahl im PC Worx 6.10 kann ich aber nur bis FW 3.50. 
Könnte das das Problem mit dem DO32 im Bus erklären. Wenn ja. Was soll ich dann machen?

Danke für eure Geduld.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

die firmware stellt m.e. Kein prob da ... Ich habe derzeit leider keinen PCWorx PC vor mir daher kann ich nicht mehr wirklich helfen jedoch hat die Hotline 24/7 was ich mich bisher nicht traute auszuprobieren...

mein Angebot der Fernwartung per Teamviewer steht noch ... 

gruß Sebastian aus Bremen ...


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Du solltest eigentlich den auswählen den ich im Screenshot markiert habe.

Übriegens der wenn der Fehler kommt, mit ok bestätigen und dann halt den Konfig-Rahmen erzeugen.

Ansonsten machen wir das ganze mit Teamviewer, wenn du den hast.


Edit: Ahh, noch einer mit Teamviewer , lol.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das kein hardwarefehler vorliegt...
Ein möglicher fehler könnten noch mehrere NICs im PC sein ...


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

@mobi 

Interssantes Projekt im hintergrund ... Sieht so nach Ethernet Kommunikation aus ... GGG

Ich hab auch grad 3 ILC s di miteinander "sprechen".


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Ich hol mir den Teamviewer. 
Schau bitte noch mal auf die Grafik die Legende sagt euch vieleicht was.


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

ID 640 106 673
kennung 8999


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Und Rahmen erzeugen geht nicht??

@Haytech: Ne da gehts um Teilnehmer abschalten. 
ETH-Kommunikation über Profinet?
Übriegens bin ich mit meinem ILC über WLAN verbunden. Mit Laptop im Wohnzimmer, ILC in Arbeitszimmer. Sehr bequem auf der Couch^^


----------



## Mobi (4 Mai 2011)

Also Fehler ist 0BE4.

Während aufgrund des Dienstes „Create_Configuration“ (0710hex) die 
Buskonfiguration erfasst wurde, ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufge-
treten. Der Fehler führte zum Abschalten des Bussystems, wobei der 
Fehlerort nicht ermittelt werden konnte. Dies deutet auf eine kurzzeitig 
auftretende Fehlerursache hin. Die Fehlerrate kann dabei sehr hoch sein.

Sorry bin jetzt aber weg.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Nein per Ethernet TCP\IP es geht nichtum Zeitkritische daten ...

WLAN ILC ist auch cool.. 

wozu brauchst du das eigentlich ? Eine IL während der LZ abzukoppeln ?


----------



## r.haunreiter (4 Mai 2011)

Ich denke echt, dass der DO32 irgend nen Fehler hat.
Ohne den Baustein geht alles wunderbar!

Werde morgen noch mal direkt mit meinem Phoenix Contact Verbindung aufnehmen.

Dank auch allen trotzdem für eure Unterstützung!

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Hattest Du den Bus schon einmalmanuell angelegt ?
Im Buskonfigurator ?

Ich bin neugierig was solls denn werden wenns gross ist ? Und wo bist Du ?

Am sonsten natürlch gerne geschehen ... 

Gute Nacht !


----------



## r.haunreiter (5 Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Fehler! 
Ich habe von Phoenix fälschlischer Weise den 2MBD Baustein bekommen und nicht mehr nachgesehen! 
Der passt einfach von der Geschwindigkeit nicht mit den anderen Komponenten zusammen!


----------



## Mobi (5 Mai 2011)

Ah ok. Darauf wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen, dachte du nutzt schon die normale 500-kbit-Variante. Hätte das jetzt auch garnicht mit diesen Fehler verbunden.
Hattest du denn die richtige bestellt und haste dann die 2 Mbd bekommen?


----------

